# Anubias



## Ouch (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi, I'm setting up a Betta tank. So far I have the heater, tank, gravel ect.

Anyway, my question is this; I have an Anubias in my goldfish tank, it's not fairing well, mainly because of the temps I think. So I was thinking I could move it to my future Betta tank. Would there be any issues with cross contamination and are Anubias and Betta's a good match? My goldies are kept in the best possible conditions and have had no recent out breaks of parasites or disease, so nothing bad should be on the plant. 

I also wondered if it would speed up the cycling of the Betta tank? My goldfish tank it in the middle of being cycled but the ammonia is reducing and the nitrite is peaking. I'm assuming some of the nitrifying bacteria will be on the plant.

The plant is attached to lava rock, it has not shape edges.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Put the plant in the Betta tank. You must have one large goldfish tank.


----------



## Ouch (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes I do, and it has three fast growing fish. Two of those are Ryukins so the plant is pretty tough.

I'm happy to move the Anubias out.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Anuibus is native to africa.


----------



## Ouch (Dec 28, 2012)

Cool! It will be prefect then in my new tank then. Was silly of me to keep it with goldfish really lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Anuibus is known to do well with Cichlids. It was not that silly.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Depending on the species of Anubias, some can tolerate cooler temperatures within the ranges of goldfish. It depends on what you mean by "not faring well". Is it rotting? Is it not growing? Is it being eaten?

Goldfish are known to eat plants. I've tried putting some live plants in my goldfish aquarium and they thought it was lunch...

The addition of plants will compete with the beneficial bacteria for nutrients, so depending on how many plants and how quickly it consumes nutrients, it will probably slow down your cycle.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The goldfish wont eat the leaves.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My anubias (not sure what variety) is growing very well in my betta tank. I get a new leaf every week and a half or so. My VT loved resting on it and under it (before I switched him to the other side).


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mine is rooting into the sand off of Lava rock.


----------



## Ouch (Dec 28, 2012)

The leaves are rotting slightly, it's not growing much. It's a tough plant, it saw off my big Ry, when he tried to peck at the leaves, by shooting bubbles up, he hasn't really gone near it since. I really know nothing about plants if I'm honest. It's not very bad, and I think it could easily be restored if I can work out how.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think Temp might be it.


----------

